# Russianstar: Any peptide or sARMS questions, i will answer them here.



## Russianstar

Hi Guys some of you may know me from articles ive written, I know a lot of you have questions that you want answered, from Dosing, to timing, from What builds muscle, to what causes the greatest fat loss.

Please feel free to ask anything and I will do my best to answer.

Kindest regards R.S


----------



## Magnus82

Been following you for many years and your most recent  thread on PM and am very glad to see you over hear.  Very knowledgeable guy right here so ask away fellas.  Welcome to Anasci Russianstar!


----------



## chrisr116

Welcome aboard.  Glad your here...


----------



## Russianstar

Thank you guys, really nice welcome.


----------



## chrisr116

First question of the thread..
Are you familiar with the MK-677?  I find it very interesting and am thinking of trying it out.  Is it as effective with CJC no dac and ghrp?  I used it before but 3x a day pins are a lot to keep up with.  I am assuming the mk-677 can be used with CJC w dac.


----------



## Akamai

Welcome over to Anasci RS.

For those who don't know, RS is nothing less then a true expert on peptides sarms etc.

Ak


----------



## Russianstar

chrisr116 said:


> First question of the thread..
> Are you familiar with the MK-677?  I find it very interesting and am thinking of trying it out.  Is it as effective with CJC no dac and ghrp?  I used it before but 3x a day pins are a lot to keep up with.  I am assuming the mk-677 can be used with CJC w dac.




I am familiar sir. I think I was the first person to ever use it in the fitness industry.
Its not a ghrh its a ghrp, so its really more comparable with ghrp-6.

Its different to either, in what way do you measure its effectiveness?

For fat loss better than either, nitrogen retention its the best peptide, for anabolic effects slightly less than ghrp-6
For increasing igf about 50 % less than cjc with DAC.

MK can be used with anything... its very effective and can be used in so many ways.


----------



## Russianstar

Akamai said:


> Welcome over to Anasci RS.
> 
> For those who don't know, RS is nothing less a true expert on peptides sarms etc.
> 
> Ak



Thank you so much my friend.


----------



## humpthebobcat

There was a video posted here not too long ago stating not a single pharmaceutical company is researching/developing peptides at the moment...any thoughts on this?


----------



## psych

1. mk677 does it need to be cycled

2. can i take igf-lr3 with it or not? if so how, like mk677 in the am when i wake up and igf-lr3 before bed?


----------



## ForkLift

chrisr116 said:


> First question of the thread..
> Are you familiar with the MK-677?  I find it very interesting and am thinking of trying it out.  Is it as effective with CJC no dac and ghrp?  I used it before but 3x a day pins are a lot to keep up with.  I am assuming the mk-677 can be used with CJC w dac.



Have a buddy on PM who ran it_ml677) along with Dac / ghrp-2 and loved it. Just got to make sure your getting quality stuff!


----------



## ForkLift

RussianStar, glad to see you over here as well man!
I didn't know that you were so knowledgable brother!
Just caught me attention recently due to our common friend


----------



## d2r2ddd

welcome RS, 

how effective is MK 677 when used alone. & wat are the common side effects?


----------



## Russianstar

humpthebobcat said:


> There was a video posted here not too long ago stating not a single pharmaceutical company is researching/developing peptides at the moment...any thoughts on this?



That rubbish, I know for a fact there are at least 2 new peptides being researched and close to being released fda approved.


----------



## Russianstar

psych said:


> 1. mk677 does it need to be cycled
> 
> 2. can i take igf-lr3 with it or not? if so how, like mk677 in the am when i wake up and igf-lr3 before bed?



It can be used low dose all year long.

10-15mg

If over that I suggest 12 weeks on 3 off.

Yes it is perfect to run with igf-lr3

This protocol I devised am dosing the mk and nigh time the igf is getting some really good reviews, I really enjoyed my research running it so.


----------



## Russianstar

ForkLift said:


> RussianStar, glad to see you over here as well man!
> I didn't know that you were so knowledgable brother!
> Just caught me attention recently due to our common friend



Thank you my friend, Just helping spread the word.


----------



## Russianstar

d2r2ddd said:


> welcome RS,
> 
> how effective is MK 677 when used alone. & wat are the common side effects?



Its effective at fat loss and nitrogen retention and increasing hunger.

The higher the dose the greater the sides like bloating through its ability to dehydrate cells and flush out potassium.
Excessive hunger, lower the dose.


----------



## d2r2ddd

Russianstar said:


> Its effective at fat loss and nitrogen retention and increasing hunger.



Abit confusing here, effective at fat loss YET increase hunger?? Not curb hunger??


----------



## Russianstar

d2r2ddd said:


> Abit confusing here, effective at fat loss YET increase hunger?? Not curb hunger??



Its a ghrelin mimetic, it makes you feel hungry, it is effective at causing lipolysis .

I don't find the hunger a problem, even eating 200 calories over maintenance I didn't put on and fat mass.


----------



## psych

Thanks for reply! I've been taking 25mg in the morning. At night I can't sleep, always hungry, and it makes my heart race. Perfect for the morning though. I bloated with in the first week fierce!!!!!  It's going away now. But lower the dose to half to stay on then?

So would I take the igf-lr3 at night then like 20-40mcg?

Igf I get lean and the mk677 makes me big and strong like i'm on dbol. LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Russianstar

psych said:


> Thanks for reply! I've been taking 25mg in the morning. At night I can't sleep, always hungry, and it makes my heart race. Perfect for the morning though. I bloated with in the first week fierce!!!!!  It's going away now. But lower the dose to half to stay on then?
> 
> So would I take the igf-lr3 at night then like 20-40mcg?
> 
> Igf I get lean and the mk677 makes me big and strong like i'm on dbol. LOVE IT!!!




Yes 40mcg at night is perfect.


----------



## Russianstar

Could you guys do me a favour and just check in on this thread when you get chance,

http://www.anasci.org/vB/anabolic-s...steroidmass-com-board-sponsor.html#post258034


----------



## ForkLift

RUssian,
I have to log some lr3/peg for a sponsor!

Was wondering on how you best think this should be ran?
I know you suppose to wait 25 hours between!

I was thinking one day Lr3 pre-work out.
Next day MGF-peg Post-Work out.
Alternatiing like that?
I use to use the peg on off days, but latley havnt beeen taking any!


----------



## Oregonstrong

What would be the best peptide to use to increase appetite and what would dosing frequency looK like?


----------



## The Grim Repper

RS, welcome to AnaSCI, great to have you here and thank you for being so generous with your time.
Grim


----------



## djpase

glad your here too. im new to the boards and always used my gear wrong. glad to have another sponsor that reliable and your prices are good.  awesome to see other ppl who know you and that your legit. i will def be working with you when i get out of this money issue im having


----------



## Russianstar

ForkLift said:


> RUssian,
> I have to log some lr3/peg for a sponsor!
> 
> Was wondering on how you best think this should be ran?
> I know you suppose to wait 25 hours between!
> 
> I was thinking one day Lr3 pre-work out.
> Next day MGF-peg Post-Work out.
> Alternatiing like that?
> I use to use the peg on off days, but latley havnt beeen taking any!



You can use it every day, every other day, every 5 days

I would try either lr3 first thing am 60mcg
or last thing at night 40mcg
Use peg mgf  25 mins post workout

I like the idea of mgf on the off days. gives you greater anabolic scope.


----------



## Russianstar

Oregonstrong said:


> What would be the best peptide to use to increase appetite and what would dosing frequency looK like?



GHRP-6 150-200mcg first thing am, midday and 1 hour pre bed.

Mk677 25mg everyday first thing in the AM

Appetite will be huge.


----------



## Russianstar

The Grim Repper said:


> RS, welcome to AnaSCI, great to have you here and thank you for being so generous with your time.
> Grim



Thank you so much bro.


----------



## Russianstar

djpase said:


> glad your here too. im new to the boards and always used my gear wrong. glad to have another sponsor that reliable and your prices are good.  awesome to see other ppl who know you and that your legit. i will def be working with you when i get out of this money issue im having



Thank so much


----------



## The Grim Repper

Russianstar, I know many run their CJC (no DAC) and GHRP-2 @ 100mcg 3-4 x daily.  What would you say this equates to in terms of iu of HGH daily?  I've heard each 100mcg dose is about +/- 3 iu.
I have also seen that a 100mcg dose of the two, immediately PWO, around 20 minutes before administration of insulin can work wonders thanks to the synergy of HGH and insulin. Do you have any thoughts on that particular protocol or any way to improve upon it?
Thanks!
G.


----------



## warlock

russianstar,

If you eat before bed and want to use frag 176-191 in the AM and in the PM, would it work if you ate before bed, then go to sleep and inject your frag in the middle of the night?

I have read two different protocols when using both mk-677 and igf-lr3.  One is using the igf before bed and the Mk-677 before bed; the other is igf-lr3 before bed, then the Mk-677 in the AM. This said, do you prefer to use the MK in the AM or before bed if using igf before bed? Any difference?

Thanks


----------



## Russianstar

The Grim Repper said:


> Russianstar, I know many run their CJC (no DAC) and GHRP-2 @ 100mcg 3-4 x daily.  What would you say this equates to in terms of iu of HGH daily?  I've heard each 100mcg dose is about +/- 3 iu.
> I have also seen that a 100mcg dose of the two, immediately PWO, around 20 minutes before administration of insulin can work wonders thanks to the synergy of HGH and insulin. Do you have any thoughts on that particular protocol or any way to improve upon it?
> Thanks!
> G.



Based on igf levels 8mg of cjc with dac a week is about 6 iu of synthetic gh ed.
One pulse of 150mcg ghrp-6 is like half an iu of gh , add in a ghrh at 150mcg -200mcg and you get like 2 iu of gh but with less anabolic effects.

Yes that does work well, if your one of the post workout insulin users, I would say dose hexarelin at 200mcg and tesamorelin at 200mcg post workout then use your insulin 38 mins after that.

That will give you a very nice anabolic effect, and you can always run 40mcg igf1lr3 before bed ed.


----------



## Russianstar

warlock said:


> russianstar,
> 
> If you eat before bed and want to use frag 176-191 in the AM and in the PM, would it work if you ate before bed, then go to sleep and inject your frag in the middle of the night?
> 
> I have read two different protocols when using both mk-677 and igf-lr3.  One is using the igf before bed and the Mk-677 before bed; the other is igf-lr3 before bed, then the Mk-677 in the AM. This said, do you prefer to use the MK in the AM or before bed if using igf before bed? Any difference?
> 
> Thanks



Im sure you asked this on p.m

HGH frag shouldn't be taken if it interferes with your sleep, eat before bed, wait 30 mins and inject hgh frag.

I use igf1 and mk before bed, 10mg of mk and 40mcg of igf1,it depends on your goals.


----------



## psych

On 25mg of mk677 when i wake up. I'm really bloated and its's a problem sleeping. I'm going to stop taking it, when I start again should i just use 12.5mg instead? 

This shit is insane how fast I put weight on...


----------



## Russianstar

psych said:


> On 25mg of mk677 when i wake up. I'm really bloated and its's a problem sleeping. I'm going to stop taking it, when I start again should i just use 12.5mg instead?
> 
> This shit is insane how fast I put weight on...



Try 10mg before bed and build up.

That's partly oedema caused by potassium depletion.


----------



## chrisr116

Quick question Russianstar, I have four 5mg vials of ghrp2 left over from a ghrp/cjc run I did a couple years back.  I'm on cycle right now.  Would it hurt for me to run 100mcg of it am and pm just to use it up.  I know it works better with cjc, but I don't have any right now.  Would I see any benefit at all running just the ghrp2?  I also want to say thanks for coming to anasci and helping us out over here.


----------



## pdelta

I have long been concerned about the dangers of excessive IGF1.  To that end I found this article.

There is a big difference between Growth Hormone, and IGF-1.  The fact is, indeed, that Growth Hormone is broken down in the liver, and produces IGF-1(Insulin Growth Factor).  And yes, this particular substance is mostly responsible for muscle growth.  The good thing about IGF-1 is that it does not bind into bone cells, or even affect bone cells growth, and so does not give over many years that square face look (which i doubt anyone going for that level anyway would care about such a trivial matter)  HOWEVER, IGF-'s catastrophic side effect, is Cancer.  IGF-1 binds to the receptors of Cancer cells, and highly promotes cancer cell growth.  One will argue; well growth hormone produces IGF-1 in the liver, isn't it the same?  No.  Growth hormone has many, many effects on the body, one of which is producing RECEPTORS for IGF-1 to BIND with.  So it does produce IGF-1, but it also produces receptors that bind with IGF-1, which is in a way countering the negative side effects of IGF-1.  

My question is this, does MK 677 cause the liver to produce more GH thereby countering the negative effects of elevated IGF1?


----------



## Russianstar

chrisr116 said:


> Quick question Russianstar, I have four 5mg vials of ghrp2 left over from a ghrp/cjc run I did a couple years back.  I'm on cycle right now.  Would it hurt for me to run 100mcg of it am and pm just to use it up.  I know it works better with cjc, but I don't have any right now.  Would I see any benefit at all running just the ghrp2?  I also want to say thanks for coming to anasci and helping us out over here.



I quite like running ghrp-2 on its own to be honest, 150mcg 3 x ed, you can use 200 before bed if you prefer.

Its a really nice forum, I think Il be staying here a good while , thanks bro.


----------



## Russianstar

pdelta said:


> I have long been concerned about the dangers of excessive IGF1.  To that end I found this article.
> 
> There is a big difference between Growth Hormone, and IGF-1.  The fact is, indeed, that Growth Hormone is broken down in the liver, and produces IGF-1(Insulin Growth Factor).  And yes, this particular substance is mostly responsible for muscle growth.  The good thing about IGF-1 is that it does not bind into bone cells, or even affect bone cells growth, and so does not give over many years that square face look (which i doubt anyone going for that level anyway would care about such a trivial matter)  HOWEVER, IGF-'s catastrophic side effect, is Cancer.  IGF-1 binds to the receptors of Cancer cells, and highly promotes cancer cell growth.  One will argue; well growth hormone produces IGF-1 in the liver, isn't it the same?  No.  Growth hormone has many, many effects on the body, one of which is producing RECEPTORS for IGF-1 to BIND with.  So it does produce IGF-1, but it also produces receptors that bind with IGF-1, which is in a way countering the negative side effects of IGF-1.
> 
> My question is this, does MK 677 cause the liver to produce more GH thereby countering the negative effects of elevated IGF1?



Igf does not cause cancer, if you don't have any pre cancerous cells you wont get any taking igf in any form or from hgh.

Mk677 elevates igf on its own regardless of anything else.


----------



## pdelta

I have been considering using S4.  It affects M1 receptors throughout the body.  What is you assessment of the safety of this product.


----------



## Russianstar

pdelta said:


> I have been considering using S4.  It affects M1 receptors throughout the body.  What is you assessment of the safety of this product.



I wrote that original article how it affects the ocular receptor and changes dna transcription, rna re writes how the ocular receptor receives light.

It does permanently change your ability to see certain hues of orange and yellow


----------



## Ruger72

Myostatin pro peptide? Any comments? Thanks.


----------



## Russianstar

Ruger72 said:


> Myostatin pro peptide? Any comments? Thanks.



waist of time unless you can run it for at least 2 years, 1000 days seems to alter mysostain levels permanently, but other wise any gains you see will be temporary.

Im talking about 100mcg ed.


----------



## djpase

damn RS, i didnt realize who you were and how much knowledge you have , wow. sorry i even asked about how your gear  was . feel like a dumbass now. im still a noob


----------



## Russianstar

djpase said:


> damn RS, i didnt realize who you were and how much knowledge you have , wow. sorry i even asked about how your gear  was . feel like a dumbass now. im still a noob



Bro, honestly its nothing, we are all learning, that's why we are here


----------



## Ruger72

Thanks Russian, you're solid.


----------



## Russianstar

Bumping for questions


----------



## chrisr116

I do have one about the ghrp2.  I've heard there is a saturation point of around 100mcg for a single dose.  What are your thoughts on that?  Thanks for the help....


----------



## Russianstar

chrisr116 said:


> I do have one about the ghrp2.  I've heard there is a saturation point of around 100mcg for a single dose.  What are your thoughts on that?  Thanks for the help....




Well I have used 100mcg and 250 mcg its effects on ghrelin get stronger the bigger the dose, but its affect on the pituitary stays the same.

Ipamorelin is very different you can boom dose with it, 1000mcg, emptying the pituitary, and 2 hours later giving you a second smaller pulse.


----------



## ladylegs

Hello Russianstar

I really enjoy reading your thoughts and opinions.  I was wondering what you would recommend for a female prepping for masters figure competition ? .. presently 19% bf 

Ipamorelin and Mk-677 have peaked my interest.... I have used Ipamorelin in the past but I am new to MK-677. 

Thank you in advance for any thoughts


----------



## Russianstar

ladylegs said:


> Hello Russianstar
> 
> I really enjoy reading your thoughts and opinions.  I was wondering what you would recommend for a female prepping for masters figure competition ? .. presently 19% bf
> 
> Ipamorelin and Mk-677 have peaked my interest.... I have used Ipamorelin in the past but I am new to MK-677.
> 
> Thank you in advance for any thoughts



I have trained a few females, one of whom won the Europeans and had tremendous success with 1mg of cjc with DAC a week, as it follows the female pulsate fashion of releasing gh.

Mk677 at 10mg a day is really nice for fat loss, nitrogen retention and muscle sparing on a cut.

Ipam is very nice too as it doesn't spike cortisol or prolactin..  150mcg 3 x ed with the cjc will give you lovely results.


----------



## ladylegs

Would I stack all three ?  or would it be best to go with cjc w/dac and ipamorelin ?

Thank you very much for your time


----------



## Russianstar

ladylegs said:


> Would I stack all three ?  or would it be best to go with cjc w/dac and ipamorelin ?
> 
> Thank you very much for your time



You can easily stack all 3 for extra "pep":action-smiley-036:


----------



## Russianstar

Bump for questions


----------



## djpase

i ran out of cjc w/o dac , but still have 4 vilas of ghrp6. i run both together but dont have money to buy cjc right now. is it even worth running ghrp alone? or should i wait till i get money so i can best utilize what i have and get the best results?


----------



## Russianstar

djpase said:


> i ran out of cjc w/o dac , but still have 4 vilas of ghrp6. i run both together but dont have money to buy cjc right now. is it even worth running ghrp alone? or should i wait till i get money so i can best utilize what i have and get the best results?



Honestly... save it bro...  make the most of it.


----------



## Russianstar

bump for questions


----------



## djpase

oxtocin dosing for men and women to enhance mood. thank you in advance rs.


----------



## djpase

hey rs. 

recieved my ipam and oxytocin today and wanted to know what regiment to take it.
im on bpc157  50mcgx4 daily 
ghrp6-cjc1295 no dac -150mcg 4x daily mixed with bpc in injured area. 

do i mix ipam and oxy with that and what dose. 

also my girl wants to take mt2 and oxy also. what doses are good for her?


----------



## Magnus82

Hey DJ,  not sure if RS still frequents here.  If not PM me what you are all planning to run and I can help you out.


----------



## localexpert

I don't know if this falls into this category but here it goes. I bought clomiphene citrate 50MG/ML x 30ML. How much do I take? is the plunger 50MG and if so, this bottle will be 30-50MG's worth? Lastly, I came off a cycle of Ostarine for 3 months and been shut down. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Lanbro

I haven't tried peps yet but am interested in taking something in conjunction w AAS for lean mass. Don't want the bloat or hunger cravings. Seems like Cjc w/ DAC and Ghrp -2?? Truthfully I don't want to pin 3x ED. 

What would u recommend? 

Thank you


----------



## Elvia1023

Lanbro said:


> I haven't tried peps yet but am interested in taking something in conjunction w AAS for lean mass. Don't want the bloat or hunger cravings. Seems like Cjc w/ DAC and Ghrp -2?? Truthfully I don't want to pin 3x ED.
> 
> What would u recommend?
> 
> Thank you



Not sure if RS is posting here anymore. I know you have ordered the cjc dac and ghrp-2 and that will be great for you. However if you didn't want to pin 3 times daily and wanted very little bloat or hunger cravings I would have recommended the cjc-dac with ipamorelin. CJC-DAC at 2.5-5mg per week and Ipam at 300mcg daytime (ideally pre workout) and 700mcg pre bed.


----------



## Jonny

*sarms*

Hey what effects do you see with LDG 4033. I noticed pumps and muscles tighter. Is there anything else?  Any info would be great. Thanks.


----------



## psych

Russianstar said:


> I have trained a few females, one of whom won the Europeans and had tremendous success with 1mg of cjc with DAC a week, as it follows the female pulsate fashion of releasing gh.
> 
> Mk677 at 10mg a day is really nice for fat loss, nitrogen retention and muscle sparing on a cut.
> 
> Ipam is very nice too as it doesn't spike cortisol or prolactin..  150mcg 3 x ed with the cjc will give you lovely results.



I thought standard dose was 25mg of mK677?


----------



## Magnus82

psych said:


> I thought standard dose was 25mg of mK677?



He was quoting ladylegs big boy.  That's a woman's dose.


----------

